# fisch und fang



## aalangler77 (26. August 2012)

Hi Leute.
Hat jemand die fisch und fang aboniert?
Wenn ja in der Ausgust Ausgabe war auf der Goldstück DVD war ein Video über das Angeln mit Kleinen Wobblern an der Sieg.
Ich wollt mal wissen ob jemand das mal auf youtube hochladen kann ich würd das gern sehn weil ich selber an der Sieg angle.


----------



## allrounder13 (27. August 2012)

*AW: fisch und fang*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Frage nichts im Österreich und Schweiz forum zu tun hat, kauf dir doch einfach diese ausgabe!
Wenn du daran interessiert bist ist es sicher nicht zuviel verlangt ein paar euro auszugeben. damit würdigst du auch die arbeit die dahinter steckt so einen film zu produzieren.


----------



## aalangler77 (28. August 2012)

*AW: fisch und fang*

Ich hab mir das Heft gekauft doch die DVD bekommen nur abonenten


----------



## Anglero (28. August 2012)

*AW: fisch und fang*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Frage nichts im Österreich und Schweiz forum zu tun hat, kauf dir doch einfach diese ausgabe!
> Wenn du daran interessiert bist ist es sicher nicht zuviel verlangt ein paar euro auszugeben. damit würdigst du auch die arbeit die dahinter steckt so einen film zu produzieren.


 
Na ja, besonders einfallsreich sind die Filmchen nicht produziert. Befürchte aber, dass sie trotzdem urheberrechtlich geschützt sein dürften. Der Aufruf hier unterstreicht das allgemein fehlende Unrechtsbewusstsein in diese Richtung ;-)

Die DVD bekommen tatsächlich nur Abo-Kunden. Habe die Ausgabe hier liegen und kann versichern, dass der Film gegenüber dem Artikel im Heft (in der Sache) über keinerlei Mehrwert verfügt. 

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## allrounder13 (28. August 2012)

*AW: fisch und fang*

Achso tut mir Leid, das wusste ich nicht. 
Naja, aber was besonderes siehst du da sowieso nicht  
Wenn du den Artikel gelesen hast weißt du alles was auch im film vorkommt.


----------

